# Saskatchewan



## Flint Hills (Jun 28, 2012)

Have been considering a trip to Saskatchewan goose and duck hunting for years and now is probably the time. My question is can a guy and his dog hunting alone do any good? Also how difficult is it to find a place to hunt up there?


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

You will be able to access land, farmers love to have you thin down the waterfowl. Just plan to put in a lot of windshield time and you should do fine.


----------



## Socal Waterfowler (Jan 18, 2012)

If you don't mind eating all the costs that come with it than go for it. You'll have no problem finding birds, land to hunt etc. Besides it will give you something to rub into your buddies faces who didn't want to go.


----------



## Flint Hills (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. I think I am going to give it a try in late Sept.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

What area are you thinking of going? If you heading to western sask, I will be hunting it quite a bit, i can throw you some info if you wish.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

flint,

check your pm's


----------



## drduck (Mar 14, 2009)

This is our 6th year. We looked at a map and found water and started our drive from Minnesota. Two guys and one lab. We have found tons of water, lots of DU projects, amazing farmers and amazing rural communitites. We now have farmer friends whom we email with all year long. We hunt primarily potholes with 12-18 water keels. We get incidental canadas and have a few spots we work with 50-100 snow rags and have great hunts if their around.

My retired brother started hunting up there today. I will join him in 16 days(but who is counting) for 12 days of hunting before we return to the u.s. We only shoot what we can eat as keeping birds frozen is a challenge. Our last farmer have tons of freezer space so we usually start our freezing there.

Go for it. Gun permitting is easy. License is pretty easy although we do it online ahead of time.

Today my brother shot 4 teal and a snow goose. Enough for dinner!


----------



## Flint Hills (Jun 28, 2012)

Two of us and my yellow lab are leaving Sept 30 and plan on hunting the first week of Oct. Really looking forward to it. Light geese, dark geese or ducks it really doesn't matter as long as we get to see them cup their wings. Thanks for all of the input.


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

Good luck! I am happy for ya. I hope to do it myself one day.


----------

